# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Krzem organiczny

## Gosia

Krzem organiczny OrSi - 1000 g poprzez stymulowanie syntezy własnego kolagenu i elastyny wpływa znacząco na odbudowę struktury i kształtu tkanki łącznej dając niezwykłe efekty odmładzające i przeciwzmarszczkowe, widoczne po dobrej kondycji skóry, włosów i paznokci.

----------

